

MongoDB and ReDoS - gellerb
https://twitter.com/homakov/status/605453501146255360

======
therealidiot
I guess this will only work on untyped languages and where the application
isn't checking to see if the value of 'username' is a string

All the more reason to watch your inputs, and assume everything is malicious.

